# Future Farmers of America



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have been in FFA since i was in 6th grade


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

not in FFA but in ag class


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Its not Future farmers of america, anymore. because people thought you had to live on a farm to be in it and that is simply not true. The letters ffa stand for nothing now


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I take ag classes every year but the teacher of that class is crazy about the FFA


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

was in it for 2 years and was treasurer both years


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not in ffa but I probably will be a future farmer.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

awesome


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> Its not Future farmers of america, anymore. because people thought you had to live on a farm to be in it and that is simply not true. The letters ffa stand for nothing now


 dang it beat me to it lol and im in it


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

1st Year and Im on Land Judging. Ill do welding next year.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in it this year.. And the past few, we got a good crew of people in ours


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> dang it beat me to it lol and im in it


well you must have been listening in class then:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> Its not Future farmers of america, anymore. because people thought you had to live on a farm to be in it and that is simply not true. The letters ffa stand for nothing now


its ffa the official organization. since 9th grade. i was secretary and hated it bad. glad to be out but its still a great thing to have that large of a group all for conservation and sustainability.


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

this is my 4th year in it. and im on the welding team this year


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

doubt anyone cares but im guna run for greenhand sentinal this year


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im in the FFA and i live on a large farm in kentucky.  Have to work for my dad alot so that takes time from huntin


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

What part of Kentucky you from?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

im headed to our region 3d/paper/trap shoot today.. gonna be fun punchin paper in 25mph winds


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

corpralbarn said:


> What part of Kentucky you from?


Im from central Kentucky I live near Hodgenville


----------



## deerslayer1994 (Aug 5, 2009)

i am in ffa. i do soil judging,wildlife judging, and lots of other stuff. weld my own tree stands and bow mounts.


----------

